

Show HN: My windows phone app for 30tolaunch, On This Day... - camradal
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-US/apps/cef00dc2-697f-4f1a-9107-396cd98ed591

======
camradal
I learned how to program windows phone and submitted my app On This Day...
Please take a look and let me know what you think.

It turned out to be a very pleasant programming experience, I highly recommend
anyone to try out writing a win phone app.

Even better, Nokia sent me a new Lumia 800, totally worth the effort.

~~~
jrnkntl
If I had a windows phone I'd totally check it out. The screens looks nice and
concise tho, very mango style; how much of that layout/flow do you get 'for
free' when developing for WP? And... how did you get Nokia to hand you a
Lumia?

